# General > Business >  Mickey & Minnie Mouse

## Katy

K.G Events is delighted to have both Mickey & Minnie Mouse available to come to your special event.

Kids birthday parties, special occasions, children's playschool/nursery parties, charity events or special visitors at your wedding.

Minnie or Mickey (or both) will come to your event/party ready to party and have fun with everyone! 

Make your event one to remember!

Get in touch for more information: www.kgevents.co.uk

----------

